

Ask HN: Linode wants photos of the back of my credit card. Alternatives? - devwith

This is what I got:<p><i>In regards to this order, we will need a signed authorization from the credit card holder before being able to activate this account.</i><p><i>Please copy the credit card holder&#x27;s photo ID (front and back) and the credit card used (front and back) and use our secure submission form. Your unique link is located below:</i><p><i>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;manager.linode.com&#x2F;signup&#x2F;credentials&#x2F;...</i><p><i>Alternatively, feel free to fax them to 1-609-380-7200 (fax) or email to
service@linode.com. Please complete this within 48 hours, or this signup will be cancelled and the charges voided.</i><p><i>Thank you,
Linode.com</i><p>Digital Ocean is the same by the way. Pretty stupid for an online business to ask for both a photo ID and the back of the credit card with the signature and CVV. All for $10&#x2F;month.<p>Sure, I could put something over the sensitive information. But that doesn&#x27;t make any less stupid. So, what alternatives do you recommend?
======
BryanBigs
Neither company wants to ask for the information, but something about your
order triggered an elevated risk profile. It's likely it will be the same at
other hosting companies as well since it's probably tied to your
CC/address/name combo. I know I ALWAYS have trouble with a particular Chase
card - with this card they seem to flag all new online purchases as
suspicious. It's a PITA, and I've called to complain but they don't care - and
since it's not my money at risk (it's theirs) I don't have much of an option
except cancel the card.

Also, the more purchase you attempt to make and don't complete with that card,
the worse the risk profile is going to be going forward for similar purchases.
So I wouldn't expect it to get easier from here.

------
27182818284
I've never been asked to provide these by Rackspace, Digital Ocean, Amazon,
etc.

Is there something special that has your account flagged? Overseas? Something
like that?

~~~
devwith
Europe

------
octopus
I didn't need to send anything to Digital Ocean except my credit card infos.

What country are you from and what credit card you use ?

~~~
devwith
I'm in Europe and I used a VISA.

------
lazylizard
i was using tor when i signed up do. so they wanted some id verification
because they were curious about my location.. apparently my linkedin id didnt
work. but they were ok when i asked them to whois a domain i ,er, owned..

------
Joyfield
I did not send anything to Digital Ocean. But i did use Paypal.

